# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  problem me FORD RACING OFF ROAD

## gigabyte

Hej e instalova FORD RACING OFF ROAD por kur mundohem ta hap me thot ta fusesh diskun origjinal.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bej crack-un...

----------

